# how to rig for striper on livingston?



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive been seeing a lot of posts about striper action being pretty good right now. This is one fish I haven't been able to put in the boat on Livingston. How do yall rig up for them this time of year?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Book a trip with Lake Livingston Adventures! These guys have fished several striper tournaments throughout Texas and grew up fishing Lake Livingston. They have a new website and are also sponsors on 2cool. Look them up and book a trip. You will not be disapointed. They even have new party boat monday trips with low rates! I cant wait to learn striper fishing from them this year! They caught over 40 on Saturday! The time is now! Chris told me that they are finally making there way back down to the south end 

http://www.lakelivingstonadventures.com/


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

Fish next to the river channel on the main lake in 20 to 25ft I have had the best luck with the 1.5 oz "Outlaw" slab in white. Good luck!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I caught some nice ones Saturday a week ago on the old reliable, white slab. Caught them just off the river channel on the west side midlake.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Right on guys. Thanks. Sounds like the pattern is white slab just off the river.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

What Simon said hit the nail on the head. Most striper live deep and push up on ledges in close proximity to deep water to feed. Color and brand of lure are not nearly as critical as finding actively feeding fish. Color and brand are more just for your own confidence, but you cant go wrong with silver flash, chartreuse, and most of the time white. A lively 4" gizzard shad is also very hard to beat.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

One more thing you might try that not many people on Livingston do is to slow roll a 4" chartreuse sassy shad on a 1oz head through a school of stripes.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that well over 90% of the stripers caught in Livingston are caught "accidentally", i.e. while fishing for some other species such as white bass or catfish. 

I target stripers on Livingston and while doing so, try to avoid those other species....at least until I am forced to give up on stripers on that particular day. 

I agree with Simon's advise on locations but differ a little on slabs....prefer an elongated shaped slab for Livingston stripers (have a theory on why that is the best for Livingston stripers, proven over several years). 

Mitch @ Rooster's used to sell the "Duke" a 2 ounce elongated slab which I have found is the best striper slab around...but he discontinued that one and I tried to buy all his remaining product. It looks pretty much like the "kid" which he also sells in a 1.5 ounce slab. 

I had to grin when I read Chris's post recommending sassy shad's. He is exactly right, especially for winter time stripers on this lake....in spite of those who erroneously say that sassy's don't work on Livingston...they do. 

Live bait works also...but to me, it is just too much trouble, not necessary to catch the largest ones here, and generally not as effective as it is on lakes with much larger stripers. In my experience, the older the striper, the more effective that live bait is( that is to say the wider the gap between catching them with artificials vs live bait)...and since our fish are almost all under 5 years old, live bait just isn't necessary. 

Its great when you find the sonar screen filled with big stripers, but the fact is most of the time, I find them as individual fish, often with no marks on the sonar.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> I'd be willing to bet that well over 90% of the stripers caught in Livingston are caught "accidentally", i.e. while fishing for some other species such as white bass or catfish.
> 
> I target stripers on Livingston and while doing so, try to avoid those other species....at least until I am forced to give up on stripers on that particular day.
> 
> ...


You still using the MSS?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The winter time stripers are a completely different animal for me, I target deep docks close to where the river gets near the bank. I throw a 1/2oz Cordell Spot or a 1/2 H2O in sexy shad. Never seen anyone else doing this but it is EXTREMELY effective !!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Never fished LL but if you see stripers tearing up water ..Fling a heavy silver spoon or Kastmaster in em ..They will eat it up...With heavy Treble cause they will wreck the bass type...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had to grin when I read Meadowlark's response because I generally only catch striper's accidently while fishing for whites. I have noticed that they are more likely to be anywhere in the water column than whites, but that is just my opinion. The bottom may be covered with whites, but have some stripers above them zooming around.

He also mentioned liking elongated slabs. I can tell you that the shape is tougher to cast well (not cast with your rod but meaning to make the mold fill completely without voids). It is the nature of the beast with that shape. Not all elongated slabs are the same in difficulty, the ones with thin areas are much harder to make correctly. For someone trying to make money, that shape is tough; so most often you see lure makers stick to oval shapes with rounded shapes.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Back on August 4, 2011, there was a thread entitled Jet Diver, rigging jet diver. The thread was done by Ranger373V, and I've used this rig very successfully when trolling. You can do a search on here, for that date and/or under his name on here, and it will come up, complete with pictures. Good Luck


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*stripers*

get your self a Cannon down rigger or four ..put your fav lures on em and hunt the stripers/whites on your sonor/downscan...set to the right depth and if you know about where they should be in the lake..... should work out well........if you like troll/hunting...I know I do

d law


----------

